# Solved: Win 7 SP1 Released today. KB971033?



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Since Win 7 SP1 was released today, does it include KB971033 WAT? I had hidden this Update Prior to SP1, I have installed SP1 with out a hitch but am wondering if it is now installed with SP1.


----------



## Brucew0619 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not so clear about it, but as I know, Windows 7 SP1 is only a package of patch. Nothing improved after we installed this SP.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

List of hotfixes and security updates included in SP1: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ea-83fe-46e9-96d8-027ae59ddc11&displaylang=en


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Still didn't fix any of the reasons why I don't like using W7.
Isn't M$ listening to the complaints ??
One of the news letters I got about SP1 called it *S*lim *P*ickn's 
Back to XP for me


----------



## anand1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Noyb said:


> Still didn't fix any of the reasons why I don't like using W7.
> Isn't M$ listening to the complaints ??
> One of the news letters I got about SP1 called it *S*lim *P*ickn's
> Back to XP for me


Agree with u ...I too shifted from Win7 to WinXP, i found various uneven problems using the Win7.....


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

My Mom likes Windows 7 .
But, if I switch her back to XP,
she doesn't notice, except, 
her bookmarks and email
aren't up to date.
So I've concluded,
Win 7 is great
for the vast majority
not diggin' too deep.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

fairnooks said:


> So I've concluded,
> Win 7 is great for the vast majority not diggin' too deep.


I've been trying to figure out why so many like W7 .. And some hate it.
As near as I can figure ... 
If all you do is Email, Browse the internet, Play games and like Gadgets n Toys .. You'll like W7.

If you've been spoiled by all the things you can do in XP, Have a different setup using a KVM configuration ..
You won't like W7 .. And you may not even be able to use it.

I keep hearing how stable W7 is ... Then reading all the problems .. I'm still confused.


----------



## anand1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Noyb said:


> I've been trying to figure out why so many like W7 .. And some hate it.
> As near as I can figure ...
> If all you do is Email, Browse the internet, Play games and like Gadgets n Toys .. You'll like W7.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that as an user I have a full control while using WinXP and looses all that while using Win& with lots n lots of warnings and security checks n n n all annoying things which does not have any meaning.....


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Disable your UAC .. That'll remove many of the Warnings ..
I've replaced UAC with WinPatrol


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I increased the setting on my Win7 UAC to maximum and it's been no great hassle.


----------



## Brucew0619 (Jan 13, 2011)

I had opened my administrator account, and without the annoying notice, I feel my mood is much better.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Just a curiosity on my part, I posted a question, I got 10 replies, yet only one of them pertained to my question. Has this thread somehow evolved to a Windows 7 Bashing? I actually have not yet found a difinative answer to my question, yet I realize that SP1 being so new it may have been wishful thinking on my part that someone would have already had an answer


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

On the web page I provided a linked to above, there is a download for "Hotfixes and Security Updates included in Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1.xls". KB971033 is listed as included in SP1.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

THank you Frank4d yours was the one post that addressed my question. According to the list though it calls it a discription of KB971033. Which leaves me to speculate whether it is installed now or not. I am going to go out on a limb and believe that it is. I have no worries about whether this is going to cause problems, all my windows (whether Win 7 or XP) are retail versions and have cost me a pretty penny (several pretty pennies to be honest). I just don't like the possibility that this may be used for other purposes, as was speculated early on in the life of KB971033.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

dustyjay said:


> THank you Frank4d yours was the one post that addressed my question. According to the list though it calls it a discription of KB971033. Which leaves me to speculate whether it is installed now or not. I am going to go out on a limb and believe that it is. I have no worries about whether this is going to cause problems, all my windows (whether Win 7 or XP) are retail versions and have cost me a pretty penny (several pretty pennies to be honest). I just don't like the possibility that this may be used for other purposes, as was speculated early on in the life of KB971033.


What other purposes?...I havent been keeping up lately...if there is a privacy issue I will see if I can remove the update


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Early on there was a speculation as to whether it would be used for taking Browsing habits or some such thing. For me just the fact that it is going to be Phoning Home like every 90 days to verify the legitimacy of your windows installation is a bit of a stretch. If I have a legitimate installation of windows and it has been proven that it is legitimate to MS, why then does it need to phone home again?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Once should be enough I agree


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

MS was just tightening up their activation and validation process to spot pirated systems.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971033

Here is the MS privacy statement:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/genuine/privacy-statement


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

THis is the part I am talking about.

"&#8226;For machines running Windows 7, data is collected after the Update to Windows Activation Technologies for Windows 7 has been installed. In addition, data is collected and sent to Microsoft every 90 days even if no activation exploit is detected. However, if the Update to Windows Activation Technologies for Windows 7 finds that essential Windows files have been tampered with, then data collected from that machine will be sent every 7 days until Windows becomes genuine." from the Privacy Statement

If my Installation of Windows 7 Has been Verified as Genuine, then why do I need to let my computer Phone Home again? And how do we actually know that the IP Address, that the Collect is in fact deleted later? My Problem isn't with the initial Data being transmitted identifying the hardware that Win 7 is installed on, this would be an aid to reactivation should the same copy needed to be reinstalled on that computer (OEM versions) Because of a hard drive death (for example), or a retail version being later installed properly on a new computer after being removed from the old computer. It is the Every 90days. 

Maybe I am just a paranoid Citizen.

In the end I have yet to find a way of uninstalling KB971033 that was installed with SP1


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

To dustyjay re:


> In the end I have yet to find a way of uninstalling KB971033


Did you go to your Programs and Features/Uninstall a Program, then on the Left hand side, Click on "View Installed Updates", I checked mine and it is there for the Uninstalling if I wish to.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It is not listed on mine, Though SP1 is listed but I do not wish to uninstall that.


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

That is good, the Fact that you Hide that update means it is still hidden and no, it does not automatically install with SP1 unless you have choosen to do so.

Take care
Ray


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

dustyjay said:


> ..................................
> 
> If my Installation of Windows 7 Has been Verified as Genuine, then why do I need to let my computer Phone Home again? And how do we actually know that the IP Address, that the Collect is in fact deleted later? .....................


I'm not a programmer, but I suspect anything coded that limits to one successful 'call home' for a validation, could be hacked into a pirated copy.
Since the MS code isn't open to public scrutiny, the issue of trust is already challenged and depends upon the integrity of MS......and admitting to 'calling home' for a specific purpose a much lesser concern than what is unknown.....imo.

Unfortunately, because most people , including myself, don't have the ability to keep a check on MS.......when a MS operating system is purchased, we..me..you.....have to extend trust.
If MS were to take info inappropriately, I suspect it would be by a process they don't acknowledge existing.

But I really don't know.....I just have to trust.

Personally, I trust my bank a lot less.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks RaytheBear, that was the answer I was looking for.

I don't trust banks either, especially with the wy things are now, I have my retirement check direct deposited to a debit card and the same with my Disability check, niether of which are controlled by a bank but rather by the SSA.


----------



## Techless00 (Mar 3, 2011)

RaytheBear said:


> To dustyjay re:
> 
> Did you go to your Programs and Features/Uninstall a Program, then on the Left hand side, Click on "View Installed Updates", I checked mine and it is there for the Uninstalling if I wish to.


RaytheBear, no offense, but are you *SURE* KB971033 is not included in SP1? If so, where did you get that information?

According to the Excel spreadsheet entitled "_Hotfixes and Security Updates included in Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1.xls_" (downloadable from the_ Documentation for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1 (KB976932)_ page at http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=61924cea-83fe-46e9-96d8-027ae59ddc11&displaylang=en), KB971033* is* included in SP1. Even though the KBTitle column says "_Description of the update for Windows Activation Technologies_", the Classification is _Hotfix_ and the info found at the link in the next column indicates that it is the KB971033 update.

Looking at previously installed Service Packs for other MS products in my Installed Updates, there is no breakdown of included fixes to allow for granular uninstalls of individual updates included in the Service Packs (granted there may be a way to do it, but I am unaware of how to do so).


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

To Techless00:
No Offense taken, I also read about this and the concerns regarding KB971033 and whether it comes automatically with SP1 or Not.

All that I know on my end, is when the SP1 was ready for my Laptop and my wifes Laptop, the SP1 and the KB971033 were shown as Separate download options and I could choose if I wanted to download it or not.

So this is a Mystery, did MS change their minds a couple of days later and those who downloaded the SP1 later where stuck with this.
Is it by location?
All are good questions, as for me, I do not care whether KB971033 is installed or not, in fact I choose to install it on both machine, my Win7 is legit and have no worries and Touch Wood I never had any problems down the road with MS telling me that I no longer had a legit copy when I actually have.

Take care
Ray


----------



## -Shadow- (Mar 6, 2011)

Wait, hang on just a second here... I'm not seeing KB971033 anywhere on Microsoft's update spreadsheet... heck, I'm not even seeing a description that resembles it.

Take a look at the post date of the spread sheet as well... it says that the documentation was published on 3/4/2011... Did they change something?


----------



## Lvx (Mar 6, 2011)

anand1 said:


> It seems to me that as an user I have a full control while using WinXP and looses all that while using Win& with lots n lots of warnings and security checks n n n all annoying things which does not have any meaning.....


That you and other people in this thread think that XP is so much better, is often more an issue of you refusing to adapt to new technology after using the same OS for 10 years, than actually dealing with an XP that would be better. XP is not better, it's insecure, it's less table (shall I remind you of DLL hell?) and doesn't support modern hardware as well as 7 does and that goes as far as multi core processors.

If you don't like the security checks; turn UAC off. Do you want more power; turn yourself into an administrator with the same privileges you had in XP. You don't like the new taskbar? Can easily be changed and you don't even need third party tools, I have done it myself.

On the other hand, more and more 64 bit applications are being developed. 64 bit applications can not only perform better, they should in general be more stable and allow the use to use more than the average 3GB that a 32 bit system is limited too. XP in 64 bit is not a great solution, because it uses a different driver model than Vista/7, so it will support a lot less hardware and this only gets worse over time, plus a lot of 64 bit applications that run well on Vista/7 X64, seem to have issues on XP X64.

I've been switching operating systems my whole life (partly because I work in the IT), starting with 2.03 and I have seen ONLY one OS that wasn't any improvement; ME


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

971033 was offered after I installed full SP1 dvd and I installed it after I downloaded it for slipstreaming in my next install. It is not included in SP1


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

> That you and other people in this thread think that XP is so much better, is often more an issue of you refusing to adapt to new technology after using the same OS for 10 years


Not at all for me, I run both side by side every day and I just prefer XP, not by a whole lot but for a bunch of little reasons.
Its definitely not less stable, I would argue that 7 is just as stable as my XP systems but it is a bit more application hostile in that it will white screen and say it has stopped responding for whatever reason and that's pretty much the end of the line ( I have yet to have the check for solution option work ), infinite loop if left to its own solution chart.
Security is a matter of taste, with more comes more problems with normal useage. Security is diametrically opposed to ease of access, its just a fact, not bad or good. With 7 can you run without any anti-virus program or suite now that its so much more secure?...heck no. So from a useage standpoint and for those who know what they're doing XP is less "prickly" by far when it comes to useage, but you're right, can go in and whack away at 7 for a while and get it to behave much more like XP if needed.
64-bit from a processor standpoint is meaningless at this point. Possibly in the future when parallel processing is so powerful that its starving the processor slightly when 32-bit instructions are getting torn apart vs. having a 64-bit instruction, but that's still many cores away. 64-bit in terms of addressable space is very meaningful, obviously because it raises limits that may someday be commonly surpassed, and Windows 7 is the first viable Windows product to make that possible. So you're right about WinXP64 but it's been a known dinosaur practically since the day it came into existence. When/if I ever need the increased addressing capacity that comes with 64-bit then XP will not be very viable.
Two other large considerations for me are multitasking processor reserve...I think its way too high in 7 so on multi-core systems that I really want to get the job done as fast as possible on, it XP Pro all the way (don't know about XP home support--may not be as good from what I read and hear). Also remote desktop on Win 7 is CRAP, through no fault of 7 but the pencil pushers that decided to split capabilities among different versions don't allow aero glass unless Ultimate or Enterprise is running remotely and the host is running Windows 7. Simply unaceptable for me (might not even be a blip on someone elses radar, but illustrates the point that an open mind must be maintained) when I have no problem running a form of aero glass and peek on a remote system that's 8 years old....and 7 which is a year and a half old can't do it unless it has just the right combination of versions.
And just a final point in how its all experience and usage, I never had a problem with ME, still run it with no problems other than the normal reboot at least once a day type issues, I had multiple problems with Vista, it was definitely a step in the wrong direction until SP2, when it was acceptable but far too late. And in 10 years of use of perhaps 18-22 XP systems, never had a single .dll problem.
Windows 7 stock is good looking, very modern but even that hurts it a little for experienced users in that it seems to take an extra click or two to get to every system setting. Why can't I shut down or reboot a remote system from the task manager? Why when I right click on network can't I go directly to the network adapters? Don't get me wrong, most of Windows 7 philosophy is ok by me, I even prefer its network discovery, but its just not as intuitive as XP and I prefer that more no-nonsense approach.
So in conclusion, hey, I'm glad Win 7 works so good for so many people, I like it myself, but for my usage habits, XP works a little bit better for me at this point in time


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Lvx said:


> That you and other people in this thread think that XP is so much better, is often more an issue of you refusing to adapt to new technology after using the same OS for 10 years,


That's probably true for those who only browse the internet, read email and play games.
You have to be an advanced user who's been spoiled by XP to know what's missing .. or a pain to use.

I'm glad no one's told my XP computer it's not stable.

W7 will be obsolete in about a year .. Soon, We can run to M$ .. Spend more money and do this all over again.


----------



## Lvx (Mar 6, 2011)

Noyb said:


> You have to be an advanced user who's been spoiled by XP to know what's missing .. or a pain to use.


...and you have to be a professional to know that XP isn't as secure, stable and well optimized for modern hardware as 7.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I see that this thread has turned into an OS personality contest and into one case of a superiority complex. My original question was answered sufficiently, that is why I marked it solved. Perhaps there should be a sub forum under Operating Systems titled Which OS is best.


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

XP was a good os I ran from day 2 but I am more favored to security and have to agree Se7EN is much better.
although you can get around any of the nuisances of any OS if you want to dig. hack dll's or whatever

dustyjay you are correct 
Teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat drinking beer all day!


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Perhaps dustyjay; Noyb's post was mostly innocuous and mine was carefully crafted to bring out "personality" (agreeable, aggressive, single-minded, dismissive and such) so anyone reading could decide. I've been running them side by side 24/7 for about a year and a half now and patterns develope over that amount of time. Right at the instant: 6 systems running 7 and 9 running XP. That tells me XP has it place and advantages over 7 in many areas and that my comparative analysis is resource rich. I also used to have 6 Vista systems in operation, now there are none, which is evidence of what happens if something doesn't make the cut.
So as I say again with slightly different wording, to each, his or her own. I personally shall just have to try and get by in the wallow of my ignorance.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Samsung said:


> . you can get around any of the nuisances of any OS if you want to dig. hack dll's or whatever


I've been hacking for over a year to put my favorite power tools back in W7 .. (Got one of them) ..
But I've decided to give up, Use XP if I have any serious work to do ... And wait on W8.
I just hope M$ is listening to the user complaints on Technet.
It all depends on what you expect from an OS
Maybe I need a bigger Wrench ???


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Personally, I had no problems with XP, never got a Virus, on my personal machines, though the wife and daughter had a few (thank god for System Images) Installation was slow and time consuming. I am far from an OS Expert, but it worked well for me. Never a single BSOD. Have had Windows Vista on only 2 computers, it came preinstalled on a desktop and a laptop. On the desktop it took me about 2 days to decide wipe it and install XP on it. On the Laptop it took me about an hour to decide to Install Win 7. Now out of 6 Desktop computers and three laptop/netbooks I have only two destops that do not run on Win 7 An old Dell Dimension that will not run 7 because of Hardware inadequacies, and an old Compaq Presario that runs on Win 98SE that won't even run Win XP.

I believe that it is up to the individual to decide which OS they prefer and thier own reasons for it. If asked by someone what I recommend, I would recommend (from a personal choice) Windows 7 if their hardware will support it. I however do not try to ram my beliefs upon them. I do not ridicule them for their choices (well maybe I will make an exception for Vista). If I do not know something about Win 7 and can't figure it out myself, I turn to this forum for help.

Oh BTW, I do have one complaint about Win 7, I can not access a network attached Scanner unless it is connect to the network through the computer I am trying to use it on.

The bottom line is that I like Win 7. I am not sure what Win 8 will be, but I do read things that I am not too sure about, so I will just wait and see.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

> I can not access a network attached Scanner unless it is connect to the network through the computer I am trying to use it on.


I've never even understood the concept of a network attached scanner anyway...one has to go and physically place something in it to be scanned so it might as well be dedicated to one workstation and share the resulting file location of scanned images.
Its like, watch this, I'm going to access my scanner through the network!...hang on a minute, I just have to run down to the basement and put some reciepts in the auto feed first! 

I have Windows 7 running on a 801 mhz P3 with 512 mb of ram ( I think, I'd have to check again for sure) with full aero glass and peek...all the eye candy. It takes about 2 blinks of the eye for it to do anything but it works. Just did it for Sheens and giggles to see how low I could go. I have it running very well on a 1.67 Ghz with 1 gig of RAM, again full scoot boogie on the eye candy and it even handles flash well; mind you it consumes over half the processor cycles to run flash media playback but it works.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

My Laser Multi Function Sits right next to my desk so running elsewhere to scan is not the problem. My Wifes Computer is on the otherside of the Laser from me, yet she can not scan from the laser but can print to it no problem. She has an HP Inkjet Multi Function attached to her computer, that I can print to without a problem But can not scan from it. I have three other desktops in other rooms that access the network wirelessly, and can print from either printer yet can not scan from either Scanner. 

The whole Idea behind having the printers on the network was so that the host computer did not need to be turned on before printing or scanning from any computer on my network. This was when all the printers were connected to a PrintServer Attached to my network.

THe thing is I can Scan from the wifes Scanner to my Computer if I am using XP Mode, Go Figure.


----------

